# Suche Fahrradhelm mit sehr guter Belüftung



## Seal2001 (2. April 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradhelm und bin ein wenig von dem ganzen Angebot erschlagen. 

Eines ist klar, ich kaufe den Helm im Laden, aber unvorbereitet möchte ich da nicht hingehen, zumal der Verkäufer meist nicht die Helme im Einsatz kennt, sodass ich einfach ein paar Empfehlungen von Euch bräuchte. 

Habe jetzt mal das Internet selbst aufn Kop gestellt und momentan bin ich bei folgenden Helmen hängen geblieben: 

Uvex Magnum
Bell SWEEP
Specialized Vice
Met 5th Element 
Met Kaos Ultimalite
Met Falco

hat wer mit diesen Helmen Erfahrung? 

Ach ja, meine Schmerzgrenze für nen Helm liegt bei ca. 150,00 Euro! 

Dank und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## pillehille (4. April 2010)

Hi 

also ich hatte bis vor kurzem den Alpina Mythos und war super zufrieden. 
Super Belüftung, geringes Gewicht

Nach ein paar Stürzen habe ich den jetzt gegen den UVEX Supersonic GT "getauscht".
da kann ich mich bisher auch nicht beklagen.

Die Helme sind auch beide recht günstig und haben bei diversen Tests auch gut abgeschnitten, deshalb bin ich auf die Helme aufmerksam geworden. Design technisch sind die jetzt nicht die absoluten Bringer aber die Funktion is top.

Den Bell SWEEP hat ein Kumpel von mir und ist damit auch voll zufrieden. Hat ihn sich wegen dem Design gekauft. 
Aber ich denke das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss vom UVEX oder Alpina kannste damit nicht toppen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis-schorsch (4. April 2010)

Also gut belüftet sind die Topmodelle alle und ausreichend Schutz bieten die auch allesamt.
Ich würde total unvoreingenommen in den Laden deiner Wahl gehen und den Helm nehmen der bei der Kombi, passt am besten und sieht auf deinem Kopf am besten aus, am besten abschneidet. Fertig. Helm-Empfehlungen sind leider wie Sattelempfehlungen, so richtig geht das nicht. Ich hatte den Giro Atmos und jetzt den Ionos, beide toll. Beide aber weil Giro drauf steht nur im Internet in deinem Preisbereich zu haben.


----------



## ruedigerg (4. April 2010)

Der Bell Sweep besitzt sehr gute Duchlüftung und wird zum Teil recht günstig angeboten. Ich bin mit dem Helm sehr zufrieden.


----------



## kettenknecht (4. April 2010)

Kann dir den Alpina Firebird ans Herz legen. Bin ich vor Jahren (hies er noch Torro) schon mal gefahren dann kurzzeitig Met (was für ein überteuertes Klump, das Schweisband war beispielsweise nur geklebt ) und jetzt wieder Alpina.
Hat Fliegengitter und einen sehr praktischen Drehknopf zur Umfangseinstellung, nutze ich sehr oft,wenn ich z.B. mit Buff drunter fahre...
Für den Preis echt empfehlenswert und macht optisch auch was her...


----------



## eddy 1 (4. April 2010)

habe einige helme probiert !!!
der mit abstand beste belüftete meiner meinung nach ist der specialized S-Works

und mit ein bischen suchen passt der auch in deinen preisrahmen


----------



## Seal2001 (4. April 2010)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für die vielen Empfehlungen. 

Der S-Works ist tatsächlich ne Hausnummer, was den Preis angeht - da sind die anderen schon ne Nummer günstiger! Aber auf den ersten Blick her ist er scheinbar wirklich gut durchlüftet. Allerdings will ich mir gerade nicht im Internet einen Helm bestellen, a) weil ich nen Eierkop hab - und b) geht halt nix über probieren! Aber, wie schon ein Kollege hier geschrieben hat... am besten ausprobieren und sehen, was gefällt - also danke 

Hab da noch ne kleine Frage: Manche Helme gehen hinten bis unter den Hinterkopf... andere nicht - mir ist klar, dass das ein Schutz für den Fall auf den Hinterkopf sein soll - braucht man das wirklcih - oder ist das einfch eine Erfindung um was "neues" auf dem Markt zu haben? 

Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## BruciesCardio (4. April 2010)

Über das Design kann man sicherlich streiten, über die Belüftung allerdings nicht  http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;menuid1=18;menuid2=0;mid=200;pgc=0;orderby=3

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt solltest du vorallem einen Helm finden der dir passt!


----------



## Hufi (4. April 2010)

Ich habe mir den Speci Vice vor ca. 4Wochen gekauft. Mein "Eierkopf" ist ziemlich groß, ich habe auch andere probiert. Nur diese haben immer irgendwo gedrückt mal vorn an der Stirn mal an der Schläfe. Mit dem Vice hatte ich von Anfang ein gutes Gefühl. Das hat sich auch auf den letzten Touren bestätigt alle mehr als 4h, keine Kopfschmerzen oder drücken. Belüftet wird auch ordentlich, das wird sich aber erst im Sommer richtig zeigen. Auf jeden Fall sind genügend Öffnungen vorhanden. 
Wenn Du Dir einen Helm zulegst, solltest Du den Vice auf alle Fälle mal aufprobieren.


----------



## eddy 1 (4. April 2010)

also ich bin schon mal öfter gestürzt aber noch nie auf den hinterkopf !!

ich hab im moment noch son gyro xen und der trägt echt dick auf

der  s-works wiegt auch mal eben nur 205g

nachdem ich den s-works das erste mal gefahren hab habe ich mich gefragt warum ich den nicht schon jahre fahre


----------



## Creeping Death (5. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit der Catlike Vacuum? Die Belüftungsschlitze sehen aus, wie Haifisch-Kiemen und in der aktuellen Mountain Bike soll er er der Helm mit der besten Belüftung sein (0,3 Grad kühler als die Umgebungstemparatur). Und mit 120 Euro Listenpreis (gibts beim Händler bestimmt auch günstiger) liegt er auch genau in deiner Preiskategorie.

Ich suche nämlich auch einen Helm und den werde ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich kaufen. Die Kiemen-Optik sieht echt cool aus.

Ich sehe gerade, dass der Helm für 80 Euro bei Bike 24 zu haben ist. 

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=1;pid=215;menuid1=18;menuid2=0;mid=200;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

